
Congress Is Weak Because Its Members Want It to Be Weak - dedalus
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/congress-weak-members-want-weak/
======
megamindbrian2
It is supposed to be slow and inefficient. When millions come together and
decide that something is correct or incorrect, it should be hard to change. It
might even take a thousand years figuratively speaking.

~~~
Finnucane
It’s supposed to be _deliberative_ which is not the same thing as being
inefficient. Being inefficient suggests being deliberately time wasting, which
was not what the founders wanted.

